# Do your frogs like music?



## Conman3880 (Jul 8, 2007)

I've noticed that music has an effect on my frogs. Every time I play music, they come out and are ALL over their tank, eating, calling. They're auratus, and every time I play music they seem as bold as azureus! As soon as I turn the music off, they hop to the leaf litter and hide. Ten minutes later, if I play more music, they're out & about again. They particularly like 80s music =P

Has anyone else noticed music having an effect on frogs?


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

what 80's music? could it be from headbangers ball? lol


----------



## Conman3880 (Jul 8, 2007)

I meant to type 70s, lol

They're big fans of Queen and Don McClean. :lol:

Hehe, I'm getting a kick out of this. Every time I play a song, they go to the corner of the tank nearest to the speaker. So much for only seeing auratus once or twice a day =P


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

if you have a video camera, it would be cool to see it in action!


----------



## Mikee (Oct 23, 2007)

If true that would be cool because my viv is right next to my computer desk. But I dont think they would like my music much.. :lol:


----------



## johnnymo (Jul 20, 2007)

its funny you mention this because my imitator male tends to call shortly after I turn on the stereo. Maybe all that background noise makes them feel secure or something?


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I notice my frogs start looking around for some mushrooms when ever I have the Dead on. 8) (or is that me)

John


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

I keep music on 24-7. Ever seen an old jungle movie where the cast is hiking through the jungle and all of the sudden it gets quiet? Quiet is never a good thing.

Rich


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

Rich,

How do the frogs respond? A general 'ease', more activity, calling?


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

Jason, 
Most die or threaten to drown themselves when I put on 'house music' .The ones I got from EU lines seem to like 'techno trash' and my pums like Paco de Lucia . :wink: Go figure.....

I can't say that I have done any scientific studies at all but I know that background/low music white noise seems to get them calling and out in the open. It seems that the ones at my old house that were in the direct path of my walking traffic and closer to noise/music grew up bolder than their mates that were more sequestered.

Rich


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

> Most die or threaten to drown themselves when I put on 'house music' .The ones I got from EU lines seem to like 'techno trash' and my pums like Paco de Lucia . Wink Go figure....


  Now that you're in Chicago, I expect them to become Howlin' Wolf and Buddy Guy fans!

I've actually noticed that 'desensitizing' goes a long way to increase boldness in animals of all sorts- exposing them to unusual noises and circumstances prevents the development of fearfulness down the road. I had an African grey parrot for the better part of ten years, and we tried to introduce new colors, shapes, situations all the time to prevent the development of phobic (and potentially self-destructive i.e feather and body mutilation) behaviors. 

And of course as I'm typing this with Robert Johnson playing in the background, the imitators are out in the opening and the males are calling away......

Jason


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

After my frogs have gotten used to me playing music and movies (both my computer which I play my music off of and my TV are in the same room as the frogs) I often get the most calling when I've got some sort of sound going on. I think Rich is right on the money with this one... they are most comfortable with there are "typical" sounds around them... in the forest having all the birds calling and going about their business, but with a predator around everything goes quiet... it's creepy.

With the exception of one of my treefrogs (which was at the dead of night), the first time I heard any of my frogs call was when I had some sound playing... last night I heard the first calling of one of my theloderma species... it was when I was watching a drama on my computer lol... I muted it to listen to them, they stopped... unmuted, they called again...


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Im glad I am not the only one. I have noticed calling as well when I play music and a couple times when I have been watching a television show I missed on TV on the computer. They call all the time anyway, but I definately notice an increase when the music is on.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Yeah, always fun to hear them go... got to the point where I watched a movie with the guy i was seeing at the time at his place... and he said it was weird to watch a movie and not hear the frogs LOL.


----------



## Onagro (Jun 9, 2006)

This is going to sound really random, but have any of you heard of a video game series called Guilty Gear? For some reason, 2 songs from the metal soundtrack drive the bicolors crazy! They start calling for thirty minutes or more once the song "Still In The Dark" ends. 

The Aurotaenia frogs seem to respond to John Williams music. It doesn't matter which song but seem to call most after the Indiana Jones theme song.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Funny enough... my auroteania like Indiana Jones as well :shock:


----------



## Conman3880 (Jul 8, 2007)

Well the reason I brought up "music" instead of background noise, is because I keep my frogs in the same room I keep my birds. It's NEVER quiet, there's ALWAYS chirping, squawking, screaming, all-around jungle noises =P

But they go CRAZY for music. I have a (very foggy) video of one of them totally out in the open minding his own business with "American Pie" by Don McClean in the background.


----------



## Conman3880 (Jul 8, 2007)

http://img532.imageshack.us/my.php?imag ... ncecq8.flv

Nothing overly interesting. Just a frog out in the open. Unusual for an auratus, but still not very interesting =P

He's under his leaf litter right now. I swear he doesnt come out unless there's food or I'm playing music.

You can even hear my birds in the background! :lol:


----------



## Mikee (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice video. Are those your budgies and cockatiel in the back? I have always wanted a cockatiel. We have a cockatoo but i dont trust her anymore after biting a good chunk off my finger a couple times..i would much rather have a cockatiel.


----------



## Conman3880 (Jul 8, 2007)

Budgies & Quaker, mostly. Cockatiel doesnt make much noise, unless he's cat calling. I didnt teach him that, I swear!!!  

All my birds are great, I'm sure the frogs enjoy their ambiance, but I especially love my tiel. They are great birds.


----------



## FrogOly (Oct 5, 2007)

Does the frog become more animated if you play some Queen that rocks? What does it do when "Tie Your Mother Down" or "Fat Bottomed Girls" is on? :wink:


----------



## Onagro (Jun 9, 2006)

KeroKero said:


> Funny enough... my auroteania like Indiana Jones as well :shock:


Really? That is so funny. Maybe there's a hidden message only they can hear in the song!


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Or they think a young harrison ford is hot


----------

